# Cattails



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

As mentioned in another post,I'm at war with the cattails in my pond.10 hours of spraying and 14 gallons of herbicide and I still have more to hit.Here's what I'm dealing with.When they all start dying,I'll take more pics.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What are cat tails?


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> What are cat tails?


Big weeds that grow out of ponds where the water's stagnate.
I put an aerator in my a couple years ago and my pond's pretty much cattail free,just a couple of them,not like it use to be.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typha


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm struggling with Karen not knowing what a cat tail is considering she comes from a part of the country that should have had them. 

CQ, is it true that part of the CT's are edible?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Edible*parts: The lower parts of the leaves can be used in a salad; the young stems can be eaten raw or boiled; the young flowers (cattails) can be roasted. Yellow pollen (appears mid-summer) of thecattail*can be added to pancakes for added nutrients

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Cattails are just about in every pond and small lake around here. I forgot to add that they are even in a ditch in front of our local post office. There's a bullfrog living somewhere in that ditch too.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

The ones I hit last week are turning brown.My hip went out and I can't walk back there but when Dale gets home,I'll have him take some pics.I still need to hit the whole back half of the pond but it might be better to wait so they aren't decomposing all at once.I hate to kill food but I hate the muskrats more and they got to go.They are tearing up my pond.


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

Muskrats are edible too ya know  

Sent from my XT1030 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Ewwwwwww!!!!Have you seen one?It's a cross between a rat and a beaver.I don't do rodents.I trapped and skinned a couple and was offered $2 a pelt,not worth the effort.Now my dog has started digging up their dens and making the damage worse.I forgot to have Dale take pics but the cattails are turning brown.I wonder if the herbicide will affect the vermin when they eat it.I've got an infestation of snails in my aquarium and I dug a bunch out to take to the pond.I've never seen snails back there so I thought I could introduce them.Geese are suppose to like to eat them.If they don't,the fish and turtles will.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

CQ. Careful with snails. They can carry all kinds of infectious parasitic infestations from vermin including muskrats, which can infect geese.
https://www.cdc.gov/parasites/swimmersitch/faqs.html


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nope. Can't say I have any cattails around here. Maybe they like water. I do have some PIA weeds that get about 6 feet high, and the stalk gets too thick for the hedge clipper.


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> Nope. Can't say I have any cattails around here. Maybe they like water. I do have some PIA weeds that get about 6 feet high, and the stalk gets too thick for the hedge clipper.


Yeah they live in water.

Sent from my XT1030 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

chickenqueen said:


> Ewwwwwww!!!!Have you seen one?It's a cross between a rat and a beaver.I don't do rodents.I trapped and skinned a couple and was offered $2 a pelt,not worth the effort.Now my dog has started digging up their dens and making the damage worse.I forgot to have Dale take pics but the cattails are turning brown.I wonder if the herbicide will affect the vermin when they eat it.I've got an infestation of snails in my aquarium and I dug a bunch out to take to the pond.I've never seen snails back there so I thought I could introduce them.Geese are suppose to like to eat them.If they don't,the fish and turtles will.


We use to trap them and mink all the time in the Fall along with fox,**** and other things but we didn't eat them,just sold them for the fur,I just know that some people have ate them,along with opossum and ground hogs. Course they were older people.

Sent from my XT1030 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah,I've even been told how to do a **** if I want to eat one but I don't.I like hunting and eating rabbit and squirrel.Still trying to get my first deer.I'd shoot a feral hog if I came across one but I don't think they're in my area.Hunting season starts in a month and a half and I still haven't gone fishing....


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I know some folks that have eaten **** and armadillo. I think it's risky with armadillo though, I believe they might carry leprosy. Then again, armadillo on the half shell sounds pretty good!


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

chickenqueen said:


> Yeah,I've even been told how to do a **** if I want to eat one but I don't.I like hunting and eating rabbit and squirrel.Still trying to get my first deer.I'd shoot a feral hog if I came across one but I don't think they're in my area.Hunting season starts in a month and a half and I still haven't gone fishing....


I got a 15 point buck this past season,at least that's what I call it even though 3 aren't quite big enough to count when scoring  ,it was 3/4" shy of the county record,he's at the taxidermist right now. I'm still waiting on my first coyote,I think the one I shot years ago while deer hunting was a coyote but Dad said it was a coydog (half coyote half dog) .

Sent from my XT1030 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Do coyotes and dogs really mate?Rumor has it my dog was sired by a coyote but I don't believe it.He seems to know to leave the birds alone but kills rats,possums and tries to get to the ***** I trap.I'm still waiting for him to meet the skunk living by the chicken coop.I've got a recipe for skunk de-stinker on the fridge,just in case.


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

According to dad they do,at least they supposedly were when coyotes first started coming into this area. Fur buyers told him about it and from what I've read online it happens but rarely. Probably has a lot to do with how many females are available for the males,not sure though.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coydog


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I want to see a pic of that head when you get it back.Did you get him in IND?This year I need to get a cover for the tree stand.The last 2 years the blue jays stayed around us,hollering the whole time and alerting everyone we were back there.And I'm going to try hormones and urine.I'm wanting a nice,young juicy doe but I'll take a buck.LOL


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

I will. Here's a picture of it the day I got.


----------

